# Cant get swype on Droid x liquid 3.2



## xxmharmonxx (Dec 14, 2011)

i cant seem to get swype to work, ive installed it but when i select it, it goes back to android keyboard


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

open root explorer, go to the root folder... change to R/W... search "swype" and delete ALL results.... download the beta, install it, download the latest swype and enable it. Should be good to go.


----------

